# Freshwater aquarium newbie



## technowar (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi. I would like to ask your suggestions about building a freshwater aquarium. I have a 50gal tank, bought it for my RES but they died :|

What are the things needed for this project?
What types of substrate I'll be using?
What filter should I use?


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

well i have a 30 gallon and i use penguin biowheel filters also you will need chemicals like stress coat to get the chlorine out of the water you may also need a pump gravel or sand maybe some rocks or driftwood and some other chemicals ... and you will propobaly need a gravel vaccum


----------



## Mrmike (Apr 1, 2011)

First decide what your goal for the tank is..... pretty ecosystem or bare-bones breeder tank. Then see what you can afford.......


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

technowar said:


> What are the things needed for this project?
> 
> What types of substrate I'll be using?
> 
> What filter should I use?


To answer the first...a light, filter, heater, thermometer, gravel/substrate (not absolutely required), a test kit that can test ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, and ph (not strips), water conditioner. Basic list. 

Second question....that will usually depend if the tank will be planted or not. Something that is better to decide before you get started or just get the planted substrate in case you decide down the road...slight cost difference.

Third...a hang on back (HOB) or a canister. Sort of personal preference. For a HOB, I'd recommend an AquaClear 110 and for a canister Eheim classic 2217. Those are just brands that I am very familiar with.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

technowar said:


> 1. What are the things needed for this project?
> 2. What types of substrate I'll be using?
> 3. What filter should I use?


1. Light, heater, filter, basically. Secondary stuff - substrate, structures (rocks, driftwood, etc), plants (either plastic or real, preferably real if you ask me), tap water conditioner (a.k.a. dechlorinator), gravel vaccum/siphon hose, API Master Freshwater Test Kit ($35 from PetsMart).

2. If you want to go cheap, go to a hardware store like Home Despot and get a bag of pea gravel, a bag of play sand, and (if you're going to have live plants) a bag of sphagnum peat moss. Layer 1" of each, respectively, after soaking the peat moss for 24 hrs and thoroughly washing the gravel and sand (so you don't get cloudy floaties, etc.).

3. I'm a big fan of Haagen AquaClear HOB (Hang Off Back) power filters, but for a tank that big, you would seriously want to consider a canister filter. The cost is prohibitive, but you can put a lot more media in it, it runs quieter, and runs more reliably.

Sorry if I sound too much like I'm echoing Ben. He's got his stuff together too.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

technowar said:


> Hi. I would like to ask your suggestions about building a freshwater aquarium. I have a 50gal tank, bought it for my RES but they died :|
> 
> What are the things needed for this project?


tank, stand, lights, plants, fish water.*old dude


> What types of substrate I'll be using?


can't say for you but I use 1" peat moss (2'x2'x3' bale $11), 1" play sand (50# bag for $3), pro choice select (50 pound bag $8) or aquarium gravel


> What filter should I use?


No filter. Plants filter the water just fine.

what I do is start the tank with lotsa plants then add fish slowly. that way the plants remain in control and keep things basically self maintaining.

You might look up the beaslbob builds here in the planted forum.



my .02


----------



## technowar (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm thinking of a freshwater ecosystem aquarium. With this project, is it fine to use a hang on back filters?

About the substrate, do I need a clay for the plants to grow or is it fine to use a pea gravel and a play sand for a freshwater ecosystem just like [email protected] suggested?


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

I'll agree with the peeps before. they have down pretty much what you need. If you want to do a fully planted tank, you'll still want water flow. so why not make that extra flow another filtration device? Cant go wrong with more filtration. Planted tanks can be fairly difficult to manage and maintain (as i have learned) but the look is a lot nicer and more natural. You may want to build one up as you go along but plan for it in the beginning (plant substrate).


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

technowar said:


> I'm thinking of a freshwater ecosystem aquarium. With this project, is it fine to use a hang on back filters?
> 
> About the substrate, do I need a clay for the plants to grow or is it fine to use a pea gravel and a play sand for a freshwater ecosystem just like [email protected] suggested?


an eco system type tank require (almost by definition) no mechanical filtration.

I would use peatmoss, sand, and pc select (or aquarium gravel) for a substrate, in layers in that order bottom to top.


my .02


----------



## technowar (Apr 10, 2011)

Beaslbob, does that mean I won't be using a filter? 

Peat moss, a play sand? What is pc select by the way? I'm sorry but I haven't encountered the term yet.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

technowar said:


> Beaslbob, does that mean I won't be using a filter?


 exactly what it sounds like. *old dude no mechanical filter at all. I have ran tanks for up to 8 years with descendants of the original cycle fish with no mechanical filters, not even an air stone.


> Peat moss, a play sand? What is pc select by the way? I'm sorry but I haven't encountered the term yet.


peat moss I use is the (approximately) 2'x2'x4' "bales" of canadian sphagum peat moss from building supply places. Costs about $11.

Play sand is just the premium play sand that costs $3 for a 50 pound bag.

Pc select is a red baked clay used for baseball (and golf course) infields.

Pro choice is here:

Pro's Choice Products

I emailed them and they sent me a local supplier who ordered it for me. costs was $8 for a 50 pound bag. (of course you could just use aquarium gravel as well.)

I use 1" layers and wet each layer just to soak it but with nothing "floating". then clean and level and do the next layer.

I then plant the plants and finally fill the tank with water poured over a dish.

I have found that results in an almost clear tank immdeiately. Before doing all that I just tossed in the substrates, filled the tank, and planted. The result was a tank at first you literally could not see 1/4" into the water. But then amazingly in 2 days it all settles down. And the tank is clear but you do have some floaties for a couple of months or so. 

(so if you "screw up" all you get is some clouding).

Again as a reminder that is with no mechanical filtration or circulation. Obviously those things stirr stuff up.


Look at the various "beaslbo build" threads here.


my .02


----------



## technowar (Apr 10, 2011)

How does your water cycle without a filter?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

technowar said:


> How does your water cycle without a filter?


the nitrogen cycle proceeds regardless of the presence of a filter. But some insist the circulation helps oxygenate the water to encourage aerobic bacteria.


Actually there is a filter in the form of the plants themselves.

what happens is any ammonia being generated and not reduced by the aerobic bacteria is consumed directly by the live plants. Then as the bacteria builds up the plants are finally forced to get their nitrogen from the resulting nitrates.

and the same thing happens should something go bump in the night. Like a fish death, overfeeding and so on.

So in addition to preventing the ammonia spikes in new aquariums, the operation is also stabilized by preventing ammonia spikes later on.

All the while consuming carbon dioxide and returning oxygen.

So the tank does just fine with no mechanical filter or circulation. *old dude



my .02


----------

